
Top 1000 GitHub Repositories from 2015-2016 YTD - minimaxir
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16yDS2wDdDOTxjVsjGvWmpHVsOIU65wLEjXFHDtDeKU4/edit?usp=sharing
======
nmoehrle
Oddly vim/vim appears twice in the list:

347 40997482 vim/vim 5325

770 32795110 vim/vim 3356

Since the links are identical I tried to find the repo by id

curl
[https://api.github.com/repositories/32795110](https://api.github.com/repositories/32795110)

{ "message": "Not Found", "documentation_url":
"[https://developer.github.com/v3"](https://developer.github.com/v3") }

Any idea what happened there?

------
minimaxir
Quick list of the Top 1000 GitHub Repositories from 2015-2016 YTD, calculated
by the number of Stars the repositories received during that timeframe.

Testing new BigQuery schema: [https://medium.com/@hoffa/github-archive-fully-
updated-notic...](https://medium.com/@hoffa/github-archive-fully-updated-
notice-some-breaking-changes-64e7e7cd0967)

